# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Desert Ironwood Handles

## crashdive123

Here are a few pictures to go along with the vid.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Nice job explaining when to stabilize, that stuff looks durable!

----------


## Rick

I've never messed with ironwood. It's a nice looking wood. It was a nice pattern to it. I'm sure it's more visible in person than in the pics. Another nice knife.

----------


## randyt

very nice knife, beautiful grain in the wood too.

----------


## mouse111111

Desert Ironwood looks great. It reminds me of wenge but it's not oily and it's native to north america. Haven't had the pleasure of working with it yet.

----------


## Winter

Love that design Crash.

----------

